# Is Snow Goose Hunting Easy?



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

Snow goose hunters like to perpetually talk about how snows are the most difficult of all waterfowl to hunt. The recent post by a rookie snow goose hunter and his success got me thinking, is there any truth to that?

I don't think there is.

Most hunters like to boast about their hunting prowess but in the waterfowling world no one boasts more about their skill than snow goose hunters. Why is that?

If anything it's the most gear intensive, that is definitely true, but I think they might be the easiest of all waterfowl to hunt. I bet any guy from anywhere in the country who has goose or duck hunted could go snow goose hunting on their own and be successful with the proper equipment on loan...say 500 sillosocks, an ecaller and some blinds. Their migration corridor is narrow. They are extremely easy to scout. There is A LOT of them. They are about the easiest of all waterfowl to drop (meaning it takes much less of a vital hit to bring down than say a Canada). I bet just about any rookie could be successful.


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

In my experience Snow Goose hunting is not "hard". Sure any guy can grab some decoys and kill some geese maybe even have great success for a few hunts. To be consistent is tough. I think the part people get hung up on is that yes there are tons of Snow Geese but that does not mean your going to kill a ton.

Spring season they are not always an easy bird to scout (fall usually much easier). The equipment is getting a bit outta hand in my perspective. I've never owned a vortex or dozens of flyers and probably average over the years 15 birds a hunt and only use a two speaker homemade call have never been skunked. I know it happens just because some times but I hear of guys all the time complaining that the birds just wont decoy to their 1000+ spread with 4 callers and 20 fliers on vortex machines. The reason I believe is that many guys might find a decent feed and set up too soon on it without finding other options. They don't change from the norm of a corn field spread with a bit of water. Also, after driving around the past three weekends in ND chasing snows I came to the conclusion more so now than ever to take every thing with a grain of salt. Without knowing who people are and how they hunt I take the complaints of no decoying birds and tough to decoy birds a bit differently. I saw 10 spreads this year that were no more than 150-200 yards off of gravel roads that from a mile away I could tell were decoy spreads.

I don't think it is all that hard. Maybe a mental challenge but not generally all that hard. Plus die hard bragging anything hunters bother me from bowhunters, long range shooters, and waterfowlers everyone needs to understand each has its own challenge and people like different things.


----------



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

Dear Anas,

Dar Bustem,

I almost got suckered in to your post but I won't do it. Maybe sometime you guys will take me on one of these easy hunts and we'll crush a quick limit. I will even clean your geese!


----------



## snowgoosekilla1 (May 6, 2012)

Snow goose hunting-easy
Decoying large flock of snows in close-hard


----------



## Brotsky (Mar 4, 2009)

I've been hunting snows since before there was a CO. One thing I've learned over the years of the CO is that snow goose hunters without a doubt are some of the biggest BS'ers in the waterfowl world. From numbers to location very few tell the truth. Flame on boys but it is what it is.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Depends what you think is a good hunt I guess.

This year was our fourth year decoying and as far as numbers go was our worst year.

Our first year we shot around 90 in three afternoon hunts.

Second year 65 in one all day hunt(had to spend 2 full days finding them)

Last year we got 45 in a little over 2 full days

This year we got 25 in two full days.

Are those good or bad hunts? Depends on who you ask. Compared to our first 2 years this year was horrible.

Was it easy? Yeah seemed pretty easy the first year...we scouted about 2 hours, set up, and by 4 PM birds were dive bombing us. But obviously we know we have more to learn after the last 2 years. I think if you can time the weather...have an eye for amazing fields...and spend proper time on set up its pretty easy. But hurry and set up in any random field and hope they come to you doesn't work. Even this year...we had 3 roosts within 3 miles of our field and there was 10,000 birds feeding in our field the night before...and couldn't get them in. Thought it was a good field...but I pleaded with my buddies to find something else cause adults hop around so much...but they didn't want to. And hop to a different field is what they did.


----------



## drakespanker12 (Aug 28, 2006)

this was my first year decoying with my own spread, hunted 10 days this year and averaged 26.5 birds per hunt, with one hunt being in triple digits. Only one hunt was in single digits, thought i did pretty good this year? Sure learned alot this year that im going to do different next year.


----------



## snownado chaser (Apr 21, 2009)

I think this Anas person is just looking for an argument on every post. No it's not easy judging by the field conditions and amount of decoys needing to be set. But it is still fun because its hunting !


----------



## MinnesotaStyle (Apr 20, 2013)

If snow goose hunting is "easy", then I am Santa Cluase! If its easy Anus, myself along with everyone else on this post would like to know your secrets to an easy snow goose hunt.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

The only easy thing about snow goose hunting is finding them. After that it tends to go downhill. The one an only reason there are so many snow goose hunters right now is because of the liberal limits. When I started hunting the limit was 5. I question if most of the guys hunting them today would go through all the work knowing they would be limited to 5 birds.............


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

snownado chaser said:


> I think this Anas person is just looking for an argument on every post.


Some of you guys get butt hurt way too easily. What I find interesting is people discussing a difference of opinion. It sounds like what I view as a discussion you view as an argument. It blows my mind that some of you guys find me offensive. I'm not sure whether to label you as pussies or boring. I imagine a day in the spread with you would go something like this...

"Man, those sillosocks sure are nice decoys."
"Yes, I agree."
"Their ease of use is great."
"Yes, I agree."
"Sillosocks are my favorite snow goose decoy."
"Yes, I agree.
"What do you think is the best full body?"
"Avery I suppose."
"Yes, I agree.'

That sort of 'rivetting conversation' seems to pretty much be the site culture these days, which is pretty sad. I remember when this place was full of off-color characters who were interesting. It looks like the mama's boys who cry, "would a moderator please lock this---someone said something I don't agree with" have won.

To all the guys who responded to this by sharing their actual opinion, whether you agreed with me or not,
thank you. There were a lot of insightful and interesting replies. It's nice to see that some of you, maybe even a lot of you, get it.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Anas Strepera said:


> snownado chaser said:
> 
> 
> > I think this Anas person is just looking for an argument on every post.
> ...


As much as I hate to do it I have to agree with Anas on this one. Him simply starting a thread by asking a question does not mean he is looking for an argument.......

Back to the question at hand......snow goose hunting CAN be very easy BUT also very difficult. All depends on the mindframe of the birds you happen to be hunting. :beer:


----------



## Trapperjack (Feb 25, 2007)

Threads like this are fine but it's the BS crap like the Calef rant he went on that needs moderators to step in and put the young man in timeout.


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

water_swater said:


> Dear Anas,
> 
> Dar Bustem,
> 
> I almost got suckered in to your post but I won't do it. Maybe sometime you guys will take me on one of these easy hunts and we'll crush a quick limit. I will even clean your geese!


I never said it was easy #1...and #2 there is no limit in the spring. If you want to compare it to shooting Canadas and Ducks, heck snow goose hunting at times seems impossible. But, people make it out to be like finding a buried treasure without a map. I think many guys make it out to be more of a chore than it really is. I agree day after day of no sleep gets old fast and yes there are days nothing gives you even a second look, but generally hard...sorry but no. I guess maybe in the waterfowling world it is "hard" but I don't think personally I think its that difficult.


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

Trapperjack said:


> it's the BS crap like the Calef rant he went on that needs moderators to step in and put the young man in timeout.


Why is that exactly?


----------



## dndhomes (May 26, 2011)

Is snow goose hunting easy? As far as pushing a button on the caller and shooting birds when they come in, yes its easy.But getting decoys in the field , adding 2 to 3 hours to the front and back of the hunt for setup and breakdown, cleaning birds, finding and moving to new field hoping someone doesn't jump shoot the birds, listening to clients whine if they don't kill 100 birds. Hard, no labor intensive yes,frustrating at times, yes . Would I give it up, HELL NO!!!!!!


----------



## Trapperjack (Feb 25, 2007)

Why? Because it's Chicken $hit bashing someone on the internet like you did especially since there is no way you would ever say that to his face. You want to bash someone, at least put your real name on the post.


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

My parent's basement is super warm.


----------



## bodawg (Feb 4, 2012)

Is it cold in your parents basement ?


----------



## snowgoosekilla1 (May 6, 2012)

Calvin66 said:


> Snow goose hunting-easy
> Decoying large flock of snows in close-hard


Way to copy exactly what i said...


----------



## EllendaleND (Dec 25, 2011)

When hunting juvies.....its always easier for me to decoy the huge flocks. Any day of the week!


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Nothing about hunting snow geese is easy. More off season work, more gear, more expenses, more travel, less sleep. This doesn't even include that the snow goose gets shot at from September 1st - May 30th every year making them the most educated bird on the planet. They are the only bird to see jump shooters, roost busters, people hunting traffic, people hunting the X, wheat field, pea fields, corn fields, bean fields, floaters, flyers, rotaries, socks, full bodys, sillouhetes etc on day in day out basis.

If you get the right weather anyone with a couple ecallers and any sock decoy can stack up a big number. Weather is the most important thing. Unfortunetly your success when hunting snow geese is revolved around a number. I guess I don't think of it that way, sure my group has put up some big numbers, but if we go out and put 20 adults down in a day I feel like it is a huge win. Just because the bird is so smart. If 4 guys go out and smoke 20 canada geese in a fall you are a super star, day in and out.

Lastly snow goose hunting is becoming more commercialized just like all waterfowl hunting. People see giant pictures of guys who end up with the right conditions and think that is how it always is. They look at like a Tony Vandemore and see how Habitat Flats crushes birds every year. Well what they don't realize is that that group has 10's of thousands of acres leased up and can let the birds get relzexed for a few days and also hunting staged birds is way diffrent then hunting migrating birds who will move out of an area in a day. They also have 5 trailes of full bodys with 10 guys moving spreads every day.

Inconclusion anyone that says snow goose hunting is easy is an idiot or a liar. Nothing about hunting them is easy. And it is only going to get worse as the sport grows.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

I have to agree with shootem on this one!


----------



## burltealrugerlegs (Mar 15, 2012)

shooteminthelips said:


> Nothing about hunting snow geese is easy. More off season work, more gear, more expenses, more travel, less sleep. This doesn't even include that the snow goose gets shot at from September 1st - May 30th every year making them the most educated bird on the planet. They are the only bird to see jump shooters, roost busters, people hunting traffic, people hunting the X, wheat field, pea fields, corn fields, bean fields, floaters, flyers, rotaries, socks, full bodys, sillouhetes etc on day in day out basis.
> 
> If you get the right weather anyone with a couple ecallers and any sock decoy can stack up a big number. Weather is the most important thing. Unfortunetly your success when hunting snow geese is revolved around a number. I guess I don't think of it that way, sure my group has put up some big numbers, but if we go out and put 20 adults down in a day I feel like it is a huge win. Just because the bird is so smart. If 4 guys go out and smoke 20 canada geese in a fall you are a super star, day in and out.
> 
> ...


Took the words right out of my mouth!! 100% right on! :beer:


----------



## SOTA'N'KOTA (Sep 9, 2004)

MinnesotaStyle said:


> If snow goose hunting is "easy", then I am Santa Cluase! If its easy Anus, myself along with everyone else on this post would like to know your secrets to an easy snow goose hunt.


Clear and blatant personal attack. Why was this allowed? Anas said nothing offensive. He made a thoughtful post, this guy didn't agree with him, so he made a personal attack with no justification. He wasn't the only one to do so on this thread.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Sota, looks like your shaping up to be the next douche bag. Standing in anas's corner, and your a guide. You won't get many votes around here!


----------



## SOTA'N'KOTA (Sep 9, 2004)

fieldgeneral said:


> Sota, looks like your shaping up to be the next douche bag. Standing in anas's corner, and your a guide. You won't get many votes around here!


That's too bad you feel that way fieldgeneral, I respect you and really like your posts. I'm sorry you feel that way.

It doesn't bother me that you called me a douche bag but I'm not sure what I said or did to justify that. I'm not sure how to characterize what you posted as anything but a personal attack towards me.

Feel free to disagree with what I said or point out where I was wrong (I don't think I was) but there's no need for name calling or personal attacks.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

I apologize for the name calling, I just wish all the anas stuff would go away, that guy was a bad egg, there is no way around it.


----------



## SOTA'N'KOTA (Sep 9, 2004)

I can sympathize with that but we have a difference of opinion. I don't think he was that bad of an egg. Was he a little out there? Definitely. Was it worthy of him getting the boot? I, and apparently lots of others, don't think so.

More than anything I think it's both scary and bad policy that the powers-that-be can just ban someone with no explanation; especially if they're not holding others to the same standard.

If they banned you with no explanation or warning I'd be standing up for you as well and wanting answers.

This site used to be better than this.


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

There only the hardest bird to hunt.


----------

